# Someone to help with design and make plastisol transfers



## aharris940 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello ! My name is Ashley. I posted in screen printing, but now i am thinking I should outsource to do a platisol transfer. I currently design and make my own tees using vinyl. I can do basic designs BUT I am looking for some help to design some designs that are vibrant and well more than I know or my software will allow. I am unsure of how much the average price to design is. And the average price for the plastisol transfers are. Most designs are 2-3 colors. Any help is appreciated. Thank you !!!


----------



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello Ashley,

Most transfer companies have artists for custom designs or stock designs that can be modified. You should contact some of the companies on the vendor list and see what they can do for you. You can go with a freelance artist but you need to make sure they know how to design for transfers. Since we print transfer all day long we know what will work and what wont. 

As for transfer pricing that is going to depend qty and colors. Your best bet is call/email and get samples and a price sheet from all the vendors you can. Test and see what works best for you.


----------

